# Local or expat package?Apply for job now or after moving to UAE?



## kenmum (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I will relocate to UAE with hubby this year as hubby gets a job there. I am currently a senior lecturer in a UK university and could change to part time by flying back UK occasionally to teach. 

I would like to take a 2 years career break, but in long term, still plan to work part/full time in UAE. From some posts in the forum, it seems that I may only get a local pacakage rather than an expat package if I look for jobs after moving to UAE? Is this the case? Is it possible to get an expat package on a spouse visa? I will be financially worse off with a local package for sure.

Or should I let go the idea of career break and apply for job now while I am still in UK, and move to UAE after getting a job? This is not ideal, but if there is a hugh difference between local and expat package, this option needs to be seriously considered. 

Anyone has any idea about how company/university defines local and expat package? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Fossildog (Jun 10, 2012)

kenmum said:


> Hello everyone, I will relocate to UAE with hubby this year as hubby gets a job there. I am currently a senior lecturer in a UK university and could change to part time by flying back UK occasionally to teach.
> 
> I would like to take a 2 years career break, but in long term, still plan to work part/full time in UAE. From some posts in the forum, it seems that I may only get a local pacakage rather than an expat package if I look for jobs after moving to UAE? Is this the case? Is it possible to get an expat package on a spouse visa? I will be financially worse off with a local package for sure.
> 
> ...


You would always be offered a local package if you are living here. So is likely you would lose accommodation allowance, flights home, medical insurance and relocation allowance.

On the plus side you would be more attractive to employers being local hire as they get to save costs.


----------



## kenmum (Mar 29, 2013)

Fossildog said:


> You would always be offered a local package if you are living here. So is likely you would lose accommodation allowance, flights home, medical insurance and relocation allowance.
> 
> On the plus side you would be more attractive to employers being local hire as they get to save costs.


Thanks for the information. So it seems to make more sense to get a job before moving to UAE. It is common to work part time in universities in UAE?

How do they define whether I am living in UAE or uk, if I spend about half a year in each country? Or they define local hire by simply checking whether I have UAE residence permit?


----------



## kenmum (Mar 29, 2013)

Fossildog said:


> You would always be offered a local package if you are living here. So is likely you would lose accommodation allowance, flights home, medical insurance and relocation allowance.
> 
> On the plus side you would be more attractive to employers being local hire as they get to save costs.


Another question, I have found a few universities with faculty position opening. I checked the application forms, a few of them somehow asked why you leave your current employer, or why you plan to move to UAE? Should I let them know my hubby is relocating to UAE and I am the follower? I am not very sure about the culture or work ethic there...


----------



## Fossildog (Jun 10, 2012)

kenmum said:


> Thanks for the information. So it seems to make more sense to get a job before moving to UAE. It is common to work part time in universities in UAE?
> 
> How do they define whether I am living in UAE or uk, if I spend about half a year in each country? Or they define local hire by simply checking whether I have UAE residence permit?


From experience as soon as they know you have a spouse living here they will try and get you as local hire, even if you are living elsewhere at the time! If you have a residence visa then you would always be considered as local hire. 

Don't know about part time work sorry.


----------



## nisabellat98 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a friend who has been in AD for over a year. Her husband was recently offered a full benefits package with his position at the AD campus of an US University. His benegits package is better than hers, so I guess it just depends.


----------



## kenmum (Mar 29, 2013)

nisabellat98 said:


> I have a friend who has been in AD for over a year. Her husband was recently offered a full benefits package with his position at the AD campus of an US University. His benegits package is better than hers, so I guess it just depends.


Good for your friend! Is it NYU in AD? Do you mind letting me know the package? Or pm me if more appropriate? I hope to have a rough idea of the assistant/associate prof pacakge in AD/Dubai. 

Another option for me is to keep my faculty position in UK as my teaching load is very light here and a large part is industry consultancy work. I could do part time in UK even if I live in UAE. Financially I will be a little bit worse off, but still pocket in 2000 pound (after tax). I need to fly back UK once every other month though... 

The good thing of doing this is I could keep my connections in UK by doing research and consultancy work. It will make my move back UK easier in 5 years time. From some forums, it seems that faculty position in ME is a dead end...... 

Sorry for so many questions. I am trying to collect as many information as possible and clear my mind. Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Most often it is better to get the job from outside UAE, no matter what field. If already on a spouse visa employers use it as an excuse to keep the package low.
Part time work is also rare in UAE.


----------

